# ifconfig and SSID long name



## vince66 (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello guys,

the name of the SSID is so long that running:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 list scan
```
it only is partially shown:

VodafoneMob...

How can I view the full name ?

Thanks very much.


----------



## ldgc (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello vince66 
I think that `ifconfig -v wlan0 list scan` will show what you want to see.


----------

